# January 2017 POTM Winner



## snowbear

Congratulations to @r0r5ch4ch for "Catch it, if you can"


----------



## bogeyguy

WTG  @r0r5ch4ch. LOL


----------



## ZombiesniperJr

Congrats


----------



## snowbear

bogeyguy said:


> WTG snowbear.


Not me - all I do is count the numbers and post it.


----------



## chuasam

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @r0r5ch4ch for "Catch it, if you can"



Dawwwwwwwwww


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch

Wow, what an honor. Thank you all so much. All other pictures were so great. I am very happy and I feel very honored. Especially I want to thank squarepeg, she nominated me. 

Thank you all, I am very excited. But I want to say that all other pictures were amazing and all of you would have deserved this. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

Well deserved. 
Has to be one of the cutest puppy shots ever.


----------



## k5MOW

Congratulations.


----------



## goooner

Congrats, was one of my favourites from a very strong field.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch

Thank you all for the compliments and the congratulations! Much appreaciated !


----------



## otherprof

snowbear said:


> Congratulations to @r0r5ch4ch for "Catch it, if you can"


You had me at "arf"! Too cute!


----------



## birdbonkers84

Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Peeb

Nice!


----------



## Granddad

Congratulations, well deserved. As soon as I saw your shot I realised that mine didn't stand a snowball's chance in hell. 
Your image is the shot of a lifetime!


----------



## r0r5ch4ch

Thank you all so much for the compliments and the congratulations. I cant thank you enough!!


----------



## tpuma

Congrats!


----------

